# If you ever get the chance visit Blind Cat Rescue!



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

I had the privilege of spending a Sunday at Blind Cat Rescue a couple years ago! 
It was a fantastic experience. I thought Id post some picture of how loving the blind kitties 
are and how much they love the attention on open house days! What a fantastic unique rescue! 

No one come empty handed. Hand made catnip toys for all! Yippee!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

This makes feel warm and fuzzy...
Such special kitties and wonderful people who care for them!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Alana Miller started BCR back in 2005! She is the moving force behind helping these kittes. I dont think BCR has a lots of regular volunteers. They are in a small town in southern NC. But people like me drive 3 hours to visit the shelter. The pics were all visitors! Look how well adjusted these kitties are to visitors. Thats amazing to me.


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

They are so cute. Where in NC is it? I'm in Atlanta, so it's probably not that far for me. The last pic is too cute!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

3101 E. Great Marsh Church Road, St Pauls, NC !!!! Your apx 5 hours from BCR.


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

I wish I could see that! There is a blind kitten at the local SPCA (no kill) that I would love to adopt, but I dont think she'd do well with my deafies.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

DeafDogs&Cat said:


> I wish I could see that! There is a blind kitten at the local SPCA (no kill) that I would love to adopt, but I dont think she'd do well with my deafies.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Hmmm....I'm sure it would be an interesting combination! !


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

When people come to the forum asking how to work with a blind cat, I try to point them toward BCR. They have so much experience with that particular disability. 

Blind Oskar gives part of the proceeds from his merchandise sales to them also.

<sigh> It's on my list to visit, Merry. Along with Cat House on the Kings.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

My blind kitties did really well with all my rambunctious fosters. I coached someone that wanted to adopted a blind cat. She had big dogs, rabbits, and other cats in the mix. The blind kitty thrived there. Never a problem.


----------



## KaBOOM! (Jun 14, 2013)

I will definitely visit there the next time I'm in the states! (which may not be for a while - darn finances) It's about a 2hr drive from my Dad's place, looks like an amazing rescue. The live stream they have going is awesome, the kitties all look so content


----------



## KaBOOM! (Jun 14, 2013)

Aaaaand I've just set up a $5 a month donation, I know it is pretty much nothing but my finances suck and it's better than $0 lol. Their site tugs at my heart strings, I would love to volunteer in a place like that.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

$5 goes a long ways in rescue! You did a wonderful generous thing. Blind kitties didn't have much of a chance till Alana, Homer & Gwen appeared in the national eye!


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

Mitts & Tess said:


> My blind kitties did really well with all my rambunctious fosters. I coached someone that wanted to adopted a blind cat. She had big dogs, rabbits, and other cats in the mix. The blind kitty thrived there. Never a problem.


Well I know deaf and blind dogs often have alot of trouble getting along as they have no way to communicate except scent and touch. Theres a rescue that I know of that takes in mostly double merles and such that has separate kennels for the deaf and blind dogs. I really dont think a blind kitty would do well with three deafies... but I'm half in love with her!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

You must be very intuitive to manage deaf animals. You would know best if a special needs would be a good fit or not.

The local shelter here wanted to put this blind cat down! It had bit a volunteer cuz the old biddy kept carry it around stressing it. A friend of mine that watched me work with my blind kitties told this woman to stop doing that and why and she wouldn't listen. Then got bit and told the shelter board of directors she wanted the cat put down! 

Another friend asked me to help her with information on blind cats to lobby the board not to kill this cat. Another volunteer stepped forward willing to take the cat. She contacted me to coach her. Thus a happy ending. But most rescues don't keep blind kitties. Your rescue is exceptional. 

The saddest part of this story is the cat came into the shelter with its eye sight. They neglect the shelter cats health issues and it went blind when it didn't have to happen that way. One of the many reasons a lot of us started doing TNR so we could help cats and not wittness the train wreck this shelter does with their cats.


----------

